

Ask HN: Who is looking for remote job seekers? - prosperva

I am competent in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, C#, VB.Net, ASP.Net, Ruby on Rails.
======
GFischer
There's a monthly "who's hiring" thread, with some remote offers

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324236)

Though many "remote" offers require you to be able to go to the U.S. on a
semi-frequent basis, so are not available to many foreigners like myself.

If you're U.S. based, there are several nice opportunities :)

Most offers don't seem to be a match with your skillset though, .NET
especially doesn't get any love in HN. The frontend and Ruby stuff will help
you land a job hopefully :)

